# 27x9 on a 8" rim



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the look of a wider rim, plus im thinking the little bit of added width, the Brute wont feel so top heavy. So my question is....Can i run a 27x9Rx14 mudlite xtr on a 14x8 itp rim on the front?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't see why not. I'd run around 5-6lbs of air though. don't go too low. The aftermarket rims have a pretty good bead lock built into them. They know we are rough on our stuff


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

How do you think it would look?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont see a problem with it, and honestly doubt it would even look much different from a regular 7" wheel. Most people probably wont notice any difference between 7s and 8s without the aid of a tape measure


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure you can. I'm running 8's on my 30x9's.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep i have 30x9 up front with 14x8's


----------

